# Farmall F 806



## M.salcedo760 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello everyone! Im new to the page and was going through some old posts and saw one about a tractor i have in my backyard. im interested in selling it and would really appreciate if some of you would let me know what you think my tractors worth. The tractor does not run and has been parked for about 4 years. If anyone's interested message me some offers! Thanks


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

A non running 806 gasser is going to be worth about scrap price in that condition. So maybe $500-$700ish. They aren't real highly sought after as they have a reputation of being a gas hog.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

The disk behind it might be worth more then the tractor $1000 the most but I'm thinking less.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

farmerbrown said:


> The disk behind it might be worth more then the tractor $1000 the most but I'm thinking less.


That's exactly what I was thinking about the disc while looking at the photos


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

$500. You'd be better off selling the tin work on eBay as it looks pretty straight.


----------



## M.salcedo760 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Probably gonna post it the tractor and disc on ebay if anybody is interested


----------



## M.salcedo760 (Apr 22, 2016)

Added 2 more pictures of another tractor in my backyard.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Around here, both of the tractors would be worth less then the sum of their parts. The wide front end on the 806 would fetch $500 all by itself. The wide front on the H would fetch more than the one on the 806. The magneto, front lights (if factory are odd for this neck of the woods), the lenses (if not cracked or chipped) are worth a few bucks, etc...

If you have the desire/ability to part it out and scrap the remainder, you should fetch WAY more money.

73, Mark


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Orchard6 said:


> A non running 806 gasser is going to be worth about scrap price in that condition. So maybe $500-$700ish. They aren't real highly sought after as they have a reputation of being a gas hog.


Having the 806 gasser makes more sense now that I see the H. Anyone with an 806 gasser always had a smaller tractor to tote the fuel wagon along side the 806 while it's in the field. 

73, Mark


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

What's up with the front axle on the H? I've never seen that before


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

thendrix said:


> What's up with the front axle on the H? I've never seen that before


That's a Schwartz aftermarket wide front for the H and M model Farmalls. I had one on a '42 H years ago. Nice, easy steering and no road wobble. Adjustable tie rod ends so they always could be made to have minimal slop. Only drawback is turn radius in the woods and the fact that you can't use a loader with it. The loader arms would hit the axle tube and not reach the ground so I had to chase down a narrow front bolster and convert it back. There's also an IH wide front for those old Farmalls but they are more rare, more expensive, more desirable and look more conventional with the tie rods behind the axle and it doesn't stick out in front near as far.


----------

